# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Help me (Πετρούπολη)

## kounops

πως μπορω να δω αν εχω οπτικη επαφη με καποιον κομβο γιατι ειμαι σε μονοκατοικια στην πετρουπολη και εχω περιρισμενη ορατοτητα απο την ταρατσα μπoρει καποιος να βοηθησει

----------


## anka

Κανε πρωτα εγγραφη στο http://wind.awmn.net και απο εκει θα δεις κατ'αρχας αν ειναι καποιος κομβος κοντα σου.  ::

----------


## ryloth

kounopa , πες μας που βρισκεσαι και μετά θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε  ::

----------


## kounops

πετρουπολη ειμαι στην επτανησου μενω απλα δεν εχω ορατοτητα στην ταρατσα για να χρησιμοποιησω πιατο μηπως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω καμια οχι τοσο κατευθυντικη κεραια

----------


## ryloth

Επτανήσου, δηλαδή κοντά στον fencer ή ataraxos που είναι πιο ψηλά.
Εάν δεν έχεις ορατότητα απο την ταράτσα δεν γίνεται τίποτε
δεν μασάμε θα βάλουμε κανένα 6μετρο ιστό.
Εκτός εάν είσαι τόσο κοντά στον fencer και είσαι τυχερός  ::  

πήγαινε wind.awmn.net να βάλεις το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι  ::

----------


## christopher

Βρε kounops ένα στενό πάνω από μένα είναι η επτανήσου. Κοίτα στο χάρτη http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4875 και βάλε και το δικό σου στίγμα.
Κανονικά και με ένα μικρό πανελάκι θα με πιάνεις.

----------


## kounops

κοντα στην περικλεους ειμαιγια να δουμε τι θα κανουμε

----------


## kounops

δεν βγαζω ακρη με το wind steile pm τηλεφωνο να σε παρω

----------


## christopher

Έχεις pm.

----------


## christopher

Καμία απάντηση ακόμα.........

----------


## TeslaCoil

εγω μενω κεφαλληνιας και μανιακιου
εχω εξοπλισμο
αλλα δεν εχω λαπτοπ για μετριση

Μολις εβαλα DSL στο WIND δεν μπορω να μπω γιατι το PC δεν το σηκωνει
ουτε google earth

εχω ενα 3γηζ στην ακρη λογο προβληματος δεν το εχω βαλει ακομα εν καιρο

το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι κεφαλληνιας και μανιακιου
εχω λιγη θεα και θελω να κανω μετριση
και να πιουμε και κατι να γνωριστουμε

τι λετε για μια συναντηση σπιτι μου!!στηλε μου με PM ενα τηλεφονο να σας παρω

----------


## christopher

TeslaCoil πες μας οτι είσαι πίσω από το πάρκο του αγ.Δημητρίου και ψάχνω όλη την Πετρούπολη!!!  ::  
Κάνε μια δήλωση στο wind να πάρεις ID και να δούμε το στίγμα σου στο χάρτη. 
Έχω κανονίσει ήδη μια από αυτές τις μέρες να πάω στον nkarakonstantis που είναι δίπλα σου. Ψάχνω να βρω τον εξοπλισμό. Μόλις τον πάρω θα κανονίσω να κάνουμε το σκανάρισμα και στους δυο σας και να τα πούμε από κοντά. Θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Τι εγινε με σκαναρισμα?
εχω μια SENAO PCMCIA δεν εχω pigtail ομως ξεχαστικα και εφτασε αυγουστος

αν ειναι να γινει σκαναρισμα πες μου σε P.M. ¨) η εστω μια συνταντηση να γνωριστουμε

----------


## christopher

Tesla σου έστειλα pm.

----------


## igna

Άντε και σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες θα μετακομίσω και εγώ προς τα μέρη σας (καρπαθου στην πλατεία της Πετρούπολης)

----------


## bedrock

ignatie για βάστα κανά if ...Σου έχω μνηστήρα!

----------


## christopher

wellcome wellcome!!!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Αντε να παιρνουμε και εμεις σειρα. Εχω αγορασει μια CM6 και περμενω αλλες 2. Εχω παρει και omni....σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να το ξεκινησω.!! Τις προτασεις παρακαλω.!!!

----------


## bedrock

Για ρίξε ένα scan προς άνω πατήσια ...Αν πιάσεις τον karlos 8690 κάτι κάνουμε....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Οκ μεσα στο επομενο ΠΣΚ που ξεκιναει και η αδεια μου θα γυρισω την κεραια (με τον rotora) και θα σκαναρω...!!!

----------


## bedrock

Ωραιος...

Παντως υπάρχουν ifs .. Θα βγει κατα πασα 1 link με babba και ένα με thcp..

----------


## SV1EFO

Τελεια... Οκ λοιπον θα το κοιταξω το συντομοτερο ισως και αυτες τις μερες και θα σε ενημερωσω....Αντε να κανουμε update στο wind.!!  ::  christopher help needed για το ταρατσο pc. Αν εχεις διαθεση VOIP me για τις λεπτομερειες.  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Βεβαίως!  ::  
Που τριγυρνάς όμως και δεν το σηκώνεις το VOIP εεεμμμ?????

----------


## igna

Κατά τις 20 θα μου παραδώσει το σπίτι οπότε αναμονή  ::

----------


## geosia

Καλωσήρθες στην γειτονιά μας.

Προσθέτεις νέα δυναμική στην περιοχή μας.

----------


## igna

::   ::   ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Αυτα ειναι 
Λοιπον καμια συναντηση δεν κανουμε να πιουμε ενα καφε να γνωριστουμε

πρoτεινω Τερα Πετρα να εχουμε το αερακι του AWMN 
στα κοιτα(scan)ρα μας  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Οκτωβρη θα ειμαι Αθηνα

εως Νοεμβριο που λογικα θα παω φανταρακι

τι εχετε κατα νου με το που τελειωνει εξεταστικη?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Αρχές με μέσα Οκτώβρη τελειώνει η εξεταστική των περισσοτέρων και θα γίνει η συνάντηση για να τα πούμε από κοντά.
Θα δεις ανακοίνωση στο "Meeting μηνός" (αν και... όλο και κανά pm μπορεί να πέσει).

----------

